# Nx2500 !! :):)



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

hey guys !! heres a shot at probaly the first new bread of hybrids !!

The Nx2000 swaped with the 2.5 CVTC 
BTW its not my car... its a guy in Quebec area...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

continuing !!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

this is the last one !!... dont ask why/when/how ... i dont know but ill try my best to give some details hope you enjoy !!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

HOLY SHIT! A successful swap of a QR25 into an NX! You've got to let us know more about it!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

quote from the guy who did it : quite easy...  ill get more later on !!` could that be the first one made yet ?? i sure hope for him !!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

WHY??? WHY DID HE SWAP AN ENGINE WITH WEAKER INTERNALS THAN AN SR20???? WHY???? Seems to me like a real waste of a perfectly good and boostable SR20.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

unless it started life as a 1.6...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it was an SR but the engine was dead....


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Where's the radiator?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I was wondering when someone would get to it. I had my doubts though as the price of a QR25DE would probably be more than an SR20DE or even a DET.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I want to see how he gets by with the drive by wire system and the electronics. Hmmmmm......


----------



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

Boy; talk about a cramped bay. I have to know which transmission he used. I have to know how other stuff is going to fit, too. If a B13/SR header works in a B15, I wonder if a B15/QR header would work in an NX...hmm. 

I also want to know what would posess somebody to leave the plastic wire cover in place, too. QRs are even more impressive nekkid.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it is a complete swap... he did use the Qr tranny....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

interesting....but it begs the question.....if it can take a 2.5 (*successfully*), why not a 3.5? I am waiting to know how it runs....


----------



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *it is a complete swap... he did use the Qr tranny.... *


Yes, but which? The Altima (5spd) and Maxima (6spd) transmissions are decendents of the same family, but the 6spd is still physically larger. Others have _reckoned_ that the Max tranny wouldn't fit. If this is a Spec-V drivetrain, that supposition is clearly wrong.

A VQ or VG should physically fit under the hood of a B13; others have said it will fit. You'd have to tie it down like a boulder, though, and would be impossible to work on. Well, not any worse than an A31 Max, but still...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

OK HERES SOME DETAIL :

1: need to weld Qr bracket to the nx frame...

2:Axle costom (mixed with the Nx ends)

3:Engine sits 3 1/2 inch higher than the Sr (thats the reason for the hole)

4:Wiring was straigh foward

5cost of engine) gift from his father for christmas  with the exchange of the remaining Sr...

6: shifter is bolt-on from the SENTRA to the NX !!, aswell as the clutch master,the gaz and clutch pedal...

7: took about 4hrs to mix the wiring toguether... wich i would think is fast (pro who did it..)

8: didnt found a compatible dog bone so the engine got fixed on the cross member (dont know how !?)....

9: engine/tranny/wiring/ecu and misc part are from the SpecV...
(thats wath he said, im asking him if he got the 6sp tranny just in case he did a mistake !)

So here it is !!...


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> Wiring was straigh foward


Including the throttle by wire?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Ya the whole pedal was bolt on where was the existing one from the NX... so must be the electronic that surrends it !! just like the starter kill on the clutch pedal !!  (again thats wath i was told !!)


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm curious, was the engine bought new from a dealer, or did he happen to come across one in a junkyard, or what?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

interesting


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> just like the starter kill on the clutch pedal !!


For the record, it's called an "_Inhibitor Switch_". 

Any more pictures of the install?
Write up?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm curious.........did he use the SR20 tranny or the 6 speed from the QR ?? I'm 99% sure the SR20 tranny wouldn't fit............

does it run?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *I'm curious.........did he use the SR20 tranny or the 6 speed from the QR ?? I'm 99% sure the SR20 tranny wouldn't fit............
> 
> does it run? *





Crazy-Mart said:


> *it is a complete swap... he did use the Qr tranny.... *


SEARCH...the post mike


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Ya it runs !! ... its now painted and the hood got covered too i should have some new photos sometime in the next 2 weeks !


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well he says the shifter is bolt on.............................does that mean the tranny????? I can't see how the SR20 tranny bolts on to the QR...........


----------



## ser140hp (Dec 17, 2002)

He probably means the shift linkage, not the whole tranny.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Has he driven it, yet? (I know you said it runs, but how about a drive to test it out?) What does he think of it?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Ya its out on the road since maybe a week or so... he had to get rid of the cop magnet hole into the hood .... the engine tranny was bought from a wrecked car.... Most of the install was made professionally.... i might get around trying to actually interview the guy and put that up for you guys to read... maybe for NPM if theyre interested... the car going into a show this weekend if i remember correctly and a meeting from the Club in the Quebec area so i should get newest photos pretty soon !!

Thks Subculture : i need help badly with that word !! Inhibitor... 

Ya Chimmike, the SpecV shift linkage is all bolt on to the frame of the Nx.... (console)


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow.

See, I knew it would work, it was just a matter of time before someone did it.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

How much does the NX2500 weigh?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *How much does the NX2500 weigh? *



The QR engine is actually lighter then the SR, but I would guess the tranny would be heavier. So probably very close to what it did before.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

vbspecv said:


> *The QR engine is actually lighter then the SR, but I would guess the tranny would be heavier. So probably very close to what it did before. *


Yeah, but how much lighter than a Spec V would it be? A Spec V is about 2800 pounds, what is the curb weight of the NX2500? I am trying to figure out how fast this thing is.

I found it- the curb weight is about 2500 pounds. The car should be able to hit high 14's.


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

amazing can't wait to see more pics, is he from quebec city, or quebec the province??


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

the guy its from quebec city and dynoed 150whp this week


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

ok ok!!

now I now that tread exist so I here to respond to all your kestion!!



and for those who thosen't no me !!!!

I AM THE OWNER!!! 

and for the pics just go to www.npclub.com and in the section video & picture there it is !!!


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Note, you have to click on the link for "forums" first. It's a "video and pictures" is a forum subcategory.

James


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

félicitation! tu es probablement le premier a avoir fait ca!


http://www.npclub.com/bb/showthread.php?threadid=9008&pagenumber=2


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

thx V DUDE mais je vais vous donner les time de mon 1/4 le 15 juin a pontrouge!!


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

all i see are a bunch of 
X
X
X


X
X


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.npclub.com/bb/showthread.php?threadid=9008&pagenumber=2

for me it's show the pics!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Car looks good


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Thanks Nx2500  i lost my account with the host for your pics !! 

Tu te souvient de moi


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

hein ta pedu ton account???


de kesser???

et oui je me souvient bien de toi !!


and for the other ....... on the road of life, there a passenger and there are driver!! loll joke!!


on the road that better than my old sr20de before he died!!!

héhé and there are no prob at all!! good job well done!!!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i had to pay to keep it up, wich i havent know at the time ive sign in... so i let i die... ill find another host soon enough !!


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

sorry dude!! but thx a lot for the help!!


samedi ma enfin avoir mes time!!


----------



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

nx2500: It looks like you have Altima wheels. Am I right? How did you deal with the hubs and the brakes?


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

simple!!

I had put a shime of 1 1/2 inches 

and put sleave to bolt the altima wheels and for the brake it's the same of my origin nx!!

any other question??


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

no more kestion???


----------



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

Well, not really. I am intrigued by the gauge cluster.

Perhaps some day, someone will put a QR25 into a "more appropriate" platform, like a P10 G20. Seems like that would make more sense; big, torque-laden engine for a heavy, comfortable car. :]


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

you haven't seen it!! 

and the most of all you haven't drove it!!

because I'll bet you, this is a mean machine!!

no prob with all the things you say but be sure when you'll see it you whill be impress!! I can bet a 100$ bill on it!!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

I think it's beautiful.....  Great job NX2500.

Someone needs to put one in a B12 now (hum.... sounds like a new project).


----------



## nx2500 (Apr 30, 2003)

thx Sr20 B12!!

and yeah it will be a great swap to do in a B12!!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

dude already tought about this, and the engine now costs as much as two or three b12's guys.. now i see it in a new sent but to put all the gizmos in an old 12,they better use the car as your coffen..but don't git me wrong it would be nice;if you could have all the cash to do it ... the cost alone i would think it's in the rb26det range...anybody care to add?


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Dude, that's awesome, great job pulling that together. 

I was wondering, does anyone think a QG18 would fit in the NX? I'm sure I could get one reasonable, and I like being the aardvark in the bunch. How about an NX1800?


----------



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

If a QR will fit, a QG will definitely fit.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

This is great to see.. very nicely done NX2500 :thumbup: 
I plan on doing the same conversion once that type of engine becomes cheaper at wreckers in Australia. My main issue is importing the right type of gearbox to fit it. Hope you dont mind a barrage of questions from Australia in regards to this conversion in the next few months as the planning phase is completed. 

cheers
Mark.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bump 

Definately WICKED


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

*Cough* Random


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

Old Old thread..................Bump! Is this car still around?


----------

